# bee shrimp habitat video



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

hi guys just want to share a video of bee shrimp in hongkong


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

They look so nice in their natural environment... is it just me that sees the beauty of the wild type shrimp? 

I would say I prefer these to the high grades that no longer have any banding patterns. =x


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah I like the natural look of them too. Awesome video thanks for sharing .


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Seems like a really rich guys back yard.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

its really very nice if you have this backyard and a pond with shrimps everywhere.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

It's probably up in the mountains. People in Hong Kong don't really have a back yard.
Eventhough they are known to be available in Hong Kong, it's actually found in many other places in Asia, including China and Vietnam.
Wild caught are cheap, if you guys like it that much, they go for ~ $2.99 each.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Jung (Mar 17, 2009)

where are the mosses?

Very interesting video, thanks!


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Jung said:


> where are the mosses?
> 
> Very interesting video, thanks!


What do you mean? There is no moss there


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> What do you mean? There is no moss there


I think it was a joke - not used to seeing these guys with out mosses.

I didn't see any breeding tubes in the video either!

Cool stuff.


----------



## sujeev87 (Oct 17, 2010)

great vid... it was pretty cool to see them in their natural habitat


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I want to go there and catch some myself  
Great video


----------

